# Whick one better? Olympus Tough TG-3 or Panasonic Lumix TS5



## scottreed (Aug 19, 2014)

As the above title. I am looking for one of the Waterproof camera for vacation.
I check review and compares on Google and Found this page has a rated and reviews about 2 these cameras here:

*Olympus Tough TG-3 Review*

*Panasonic Lumix TS5 Review*


As a result, Olypus TG-3 win over Lumix TS5 appreciated .

I checked on Amazon and found TG-3 was also best selling ?

Can you give me advice?

Thanks,
:sun:


----------



## chuasam (Aug 19, 2014)

scottreed said:


> Can you give me advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> :sun:


get the Olympus then.


----------



## Ido (Aug 19, 2014)

The Best All-Around Waterproof Camera | The Wirecutter


----------



## scottreed (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------

